# Looking for LC Breeders



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi All,

I am just beginning to get my feet wet in a search for a perfect puppy. I've owned shepherds for close to 20 years, so I'm pretty familiar with the breed and bloodlines but I'm looking for some expert advice from those who have more expertise than myself.

I currently own a 7 1/2 YO male working line (unsure which region). Best dog I've ever owned. Love him dearly. I have a 6 year old stepson and my son, who will be 3 in October. Last year, on his 2nd birthday, my son was diagnosed with a rare and aggressive form of leukemia. We spent 4 consecutive months in the hospital but my son achieved remission and completed treatment in April. Of course we still continue to go in for monthly check ups and blood work. 

My little boy in the past month or so, has become completely enamored with our dog and cat. Our dog Rocky, in particular, brings him endless giggles and so much joy it just warms my heart. I am so proud of Rocky for being so good and gentle with him. However, being from working lines - even at 7 1/2 years old he's still very go, go, go and not the biggest cuddle bug. My son often really just wants to snuggle into his fur and Rocky usually just jumps up and grabs his ball. lol

I discussed getting a puppy for our boys next spring with my husband when my son reaches his "one year off treatment" mark as a way for us to celebrate the occasion. What kind of puppy is the tough part. I love working line shepherds, but I think it may just be too much for our family. I know my boys wouldn't be able to handle the "alligator" phase of puppyhood, and my husband would prefer a calmer dog. I actually thought about a Golden Retriever, but I just love shepherds so much that I think that would be a difficult departure for me. This leaves me at a bit of a loss. I've always wanted a long coat and I'm partial to sables. I'm not a fan of American lines, so that's out even though I know their drive wouldn't be as high.

Can anyone recommend any LC breeders who breed for sound temperament but less drive, more calm dogs? I want my boys to be able to love on this pup without too much blood loss. lol

Thanks all!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

to start your puppy search:

german shepherd breeder - Home - Fort Pierre, SD

If I were looking for a long coat gsd, this breeder would be my first choice. I am impressed with the health standards and also that her puppies and dogs are raised with her family. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

what exactly do you love about the GSD? because, to me, what you're describing sounds very much like a Shiloh Shepherd.

granted, my long coat who I believe to be german showlines is a sweet, gentle natured, calm, mellow guy that's great with kids and very affectionate. he was a rescue at 10 months. the type certainly exists within the breed but I would think that any reputable breeder would not intentionally breed for this combination of traits.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

That'll be a tough search, but there may be some out there that will fit the bill. I know there are some breeders who breed for the long coat specifically, but beware with this much focus on one particular trait they may be sacrificing other important traits. 

Our Ranger is a WL coatie, his coat is different from our wgsl coatie, it's a little more " bushy", not sure if that's normal or not. I can't recommend his breeder as she just imported dogs with no rhyme or reason and bred them, his litter mates temperaments are all over the place. He was first owned by my mil and then rehomed to us at 4 months. He was a biting machine as a pup, my kids would encourage it so this behavoir hung around for a bit. He matured into a huge lover, he craves attention more so than our other gsds.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

A couple of things I wanted to point out, when looking at a breeder, even though Long Stock Coats have been allowed back into breeding by the SV, a breeding program strictly for long coats is not necessarily considered a good thing. 

When looking through the above recommended website, one thing that I noticed was on one of the females, they used a very well known Czech Kennel name in their registered name. This is extremely frowned upon by most breeders, unless it is a co-own with/or bred by the kennel itself. This name was pulled from 3 generations back. American line, BYB and pet owners do this but not reputable European line breeders.

I do not agree with the requirement of requiring that you feed a specific supplement, available through the breeder for your puppy that you are purchasing. Also, the fact that the price of Full Registration is double the price of Limited Registration (which is a reasonable price on limited for health tested breeding, but a little high for no titles). I will concede that they have health testing on all of their dogs, that is a plus. But there is no titles or real life working in any kind of venue. Also, I do not know this breeder, just basing on what I see on the website.

I think you would be better off looking at breeders breeding to the standard with West German Show Lines, who ocassionally have long coats pop up. Breeding should not be about one particular thing, but the whole dog in general. Breed Standard, health, structure, drives, temperament, and leaving color and coat type for last criteria.


----------

